# Honey, I'm Home!



## AUXCOM (Sep 1, 2012)

Greetings all from KJ4AVV, a local AUXCOM radio guardian for the Coast Guard Aux.

I live on an island in NE Florida and am looking to build a few hives for my yard. Having lots of oaks, Magnolias, Palmettos and fruits and nut trees I think I should have pleanty of pollen and flowers for production.

If anyone has some good plans for starter hives, I would appreciate looking through them! I used to have some hives in San Francisco on Sutro Heights and the neighbors loved what it did for the local fauna.

Regards,

Bobby


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome Bobby


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I started here.

http://www.beesource.com/files/10frlang.pdf


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bobby!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

These plans are from a 10 ft 1 by 8 and 10 ft 1 by 12.
http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/6324.pdf


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from KQ6AR, San Fransisco area.


----------



## AUXCOM (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Dan,

I used to have a house on Sutro Heights Ave...with hives in the back yard.
I sooo miss the striper fishing off Seal Rocks!

Bob


----------

